# Who wants to organise a London Walk?



## Maggot (Jan 5, 2005)

We haven't had a walk since October, and I was wondering if any veterans are interested in sorting one out. We could even revive the research bit too!

For the uninitiated, London walks start in a pub, then a bit of a walk (usually about 2-3 miles), with a pub en route and finish in a pub. Sometimes the organiser will do some research on the area which we are walking through, or even allocate bits to other people.


----------



## editor (Jan 5, 2005)

Eme had a really ambitious Brighton one which included an open top bus trip over the Downs, but maybe that would be better for the summer? Or if we're feeling 'all weather' enough, a coastal walk taking in the old Brighton pier and a shuffle up to Hove could be fun. And there's lots of lovely pubs in Brighton!

What about a Thames side walk west from Putney - maybe taking in Richmond Park and Kew Gardens?

I could show y'all the site of the Battles of Brentford (1016/1642!)


----------



## Top Dog (Jan 5, 2005)

editor said:
			
		

> Eme had a really ambitious Brighton one which included an open top bus trip over the Downs, but maybe that would be better for the summer?


Is that the one going to Devils Dyke and then back along towards the Town over the south downs? Id recommend that one, great scenery, different kinds of terrain (but not too strenuous for the faint hearted), and then back to town and a well deserved pint or 3. I dont think the open top bus runs in the winter months though - there's only one route going out that way - poss. restarting Apr or May.

There's a couple of walking groups that some activist-y types have started doing in the last couple of years, one in london and one in brighton. For Brighton types they could call in at the Cowley Club and find out or if you're london based and interested PM me. There's a walk this Sunday going out into Hertfordshire


----------



## liberty (Jan 5, 2005)

Hopefully I will come and it will be a time when the new pup can come 

As long as it is pup friendly


----------



## TopCat (Jan 5, 2005)

I am up for it, keep me informed of arrangements please...


----------



## Maggot (Jan 5, 2005)

editor said:
			
		

> Eme had a really ambitious Brighton one which included an open top bus trip over the Downs, but maybe that would be better for the summer? Or if we're feeling 'all weather' enough, a coastal walk taking in the old Brighton pier and a shuffle up to Hove could be fun. And there's lots of lovely pubs in Brighton!
> 
> What about a Thames side walk west from Putney - maybe taking in Richmond Park and Kew Gardens?


 They both sound good, even if Brighton isn't in London.


----------



## Cloo (Jan 5, 2005)

I'm up for doing something - not sure what yet. Maybe a Barbican High Walk safari (poss including a Museum of London visit), but I'll need to do more investigation during my lunch hour!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jan 5, 2005)

What about a walk from London to Brighton?

Its 40 miles, which would take about 10 hours, so if you started at 10am you could make it down there by 8pm in time to wearily repair to the pub...


----------



## liberty (Jan 5, 2005)

RenegadeDog said:
			
		

> What about a walk from London to Brighton?
> 
> Its 40 miles, which would take about 10 hours, so if you started at 10am you could make it down there by 8pm in time to wearily repair to the pub...




Would not be able to.. Think the pup would wear down its legs  

I would be impressed if anyone did it


----------



## Hollis (Jan 5, 2005)

I'm always up for doing one.. there's always the Capital Ring waiting to be done aswell.. or my new book "Walking the Blitz".


----------



## Cloo (Jan 5, 2005)

Or maybe an Iain Sinclair-themed psychogeographic walk around obscure parts of East London!


----------



## Top Dog (Jan 5, 2005)

Cloo said:
			
		

> Or maybe an Iain Sinclair-themed psychogeographic walk around obscure parts of East London!


hey now yer talking! Id love to do a Hawksmoor walk (Wren's sidekick: routed along the sites of the gothic churches he designed). Done a bit but didnt complete it ages ago. Not sure about Sinclair's London Orbital route tho


----------



## liberty (Jan 5, 2005)

Cloo said:
			
		

> Or maybe an Iain Sinclair-themed psychogeographic walk around obscure parts of East London!




Sounds good


----------



## citydreams (Jan 6, 2005)

Can we have a list of walks done so far please?

I might be making these up..
1. Waltham Abbey
2. Epping Forrest - always popular 
3. Grand Union Canal
4. Sloane Square to a pub
5. Notting Hill through Holland Park
6. Dulwich hamlets


----------



## Maggot (Jan 6, 2005)

citydreams said:
			
		

> Can we have a list of walks done so far please?


 There's a list of them up to last April at the bottom of this page. 

The only one I can think of not included in either list is Liberty's one around Portobello and Ladbroke Grove.


----------



## Cloo (Jan 6, 2005)

liberty said:
			
		

> Sounds good


 I might have to have a think about it - my bro and dad would be able to help me plan one.


----------



## liberty (Jan 6, 2005)

citydreams said:
			
		

> Can we have a list of walks done so far please?
> 
> I might be making these up..
> 1. Waltham Abbey
> ...



And my very short Shoreditch City Farm one ... It was freezing


----------



## citydreams (Jan 7, 2005)

Hi,

I've unearthed a 1947 copy of "The Lost Treasures Of London" - William Kent

We've got a choice of:

Strand to the Elephant & Castle
Queen Victoria Street to Cripplegate
Newgate Street to Tottenham Court Road
Victoria Embankment to Whitechapel
London Wall to Bishopsgate
Westminster Abbey to Buckingham Palace
Whitehall to Langham Place

Each walk is about two hours and the book contains detailed history, photo's, quotations and comments


----------



## citydreams (Jan 7, 2005)

editor said:
			
		

> What about a Thames side walk west from Putney - maybe taking in Richmond Park and Kew Gardens?



I've never been to Kew.. I think this would be lovely in Spring..


----------



## liberty (Jan 7, 2005)

citydreams said:
			
		

> I've never been to Kew.. I think this would be lovely in Spring..



Kew is beautiful.. Can you take a pup?

(trying not to get too obsessed with the idea)


----------



## Crispy (Jan 7, 2005)

Richmond park is pretty stunning too. Deer and things!


----------



## liberty (Jan 7, 2005)

Have not been to Richmond for ages.. 

Love the deer there


----------



## Maggot (Jan 7, 2005)

Lots of great ideas here! With the right organisation, we should be able to sort out the next few months walks with all the suggestions we've had. Watch this space. Or rather  \/ that space.






			
				liberty said:
			
		

> Kew is beautiful.. Can you take a pup?
> 
> (trying not to get too obsessed with the idea)


 You're already obssessed


----------



## editor (Jan 7, 2005)

OK.. shall I put my thinking cap on and prepare a Westside Thames walk (Putney -> Richmond/Kew)?

How about Saturday, 22nd Jan for a suggested date?


----------



## beergut100 (Jan 7, 2005)

A very good walk can be had from Kew Bridge, along the north side of the Thames, to where the River Brent joins the Thames. Then follow the Brent up towards Ealing.

You can start by getting a tube to Kew Bridge, and at the end walk or get a bus to Ealing Broadway tube.

There's a lot of interest along the way. The working boatyard at the mouth of the Brent, the walk along the Thames itself, and a variety of neglected industrial and rural-looking landscapes along the Brent.

There are some good pubs at intervals along the route. Also, you'll encounter very few other people.

Of course, if you're all hardcore endurance freaks, then you can follow the Brent all the way to Brent Cross, where it turns into the Dollis Stream, and then follow that to where it rises on a hill near Scratchwood motorway services!


----------



## liberty (Jan 7, 2005)

editor said:
			
		

> OK.. shall I put my thinking cap on and prepare a Westside Thames walk (Putney -> Richmond/Kew)?
> 
> How about Saturday, 22nd Jan for a suggested date?



Sounds good then there are no pup restrictions


----------



## Maggot (Jan 7, 2005)

editor said:
			
		

> OK.. shall I put my thinking cap on and prepare a Westside Thames walk (Putney -> Richmond/Kew)?
> 
> How about Saturday, 22nd Jan for a suggested date?


Sounds good to me.

How about starting a new thread for the January walk? whilst I use this one to try and organise some future ones.


----------



## zora (Jan 8, 2005)

editor said:
			
		

> OK.. shall I put my thinking cap on and prepare a Westside Thames walk (Putney -> Richmond/Kew)?



Yes! Please.  




			
				editor said:
			
		

> How about Saturday, 22nd Jan for a suggested date?



Yes! Yes!   (Don't have work that sat)


----------



## Cloo (Jan 8, 2005)

Actually, for ages I've been meaning to go on this boat trip my bro found out about. Apparently there's some geezer with a boat, you phone him and for a small fee he takes you out in his boat to Gravesend, so you pass through the Thames Barrier, under the QEII bridge and on to Gravesend, seeing a lot interesting (and industrial) East Thames. Could do a Gravesend walk or summat.


----------



## liberty (Jan 8, 2005)

Sounds pretty interesting Cloo.. Can you find out more?


----------



## Cloo (Jan 9, 2005)

Have to find out if my bro remembers how to get hold of the guy... I think he might have looked him up in the phonebook.


----------



## Maggot (Jan 9, 2005)

In an effort to be really organised, I'm going to try and allocate a month for everyone who wants to organise a walk. How does this sound?

*January (22)* 
Editor
West Thames Walk

*February* 
Hollis
Part of capital ring or 'Walking the Blitz'

*March* 
Maggot
TBC

*April* 
Cloo
Barbican/Psychogeography/Thames estuary

*May* 
Citydreams
A walk from his old book

*June* 
Editor
Brighton/South Downs

If this isn't OK, please let me know and we can change them, likewise if anyone else want to organise one.


----------



## liberty (Jan 10, 2005)

Cloo said:
			
		

> Have to find out if my bro remembers how to get hold of the guy... I think he might have looked him up in the phonebook.


----------



## Griff (Jan 10, 2005)

Maggot said:
			
		

> If this isn't OK, please let me know and we can change them, likewise if anyone else want to organise one.



Another Epping walk sometime when it warms up in late Spring could be on the cards.  

Pup friendly too.


----------



## Hollis (Jan 10, 2005)

Maggot said:
			
		

> *February*
> Hollis
> Part of capital ring or 'Walking the Blitz'



I'm sure wandering around some former bomb sites on a freezing Feb saturday's gonna be a real crowd puller.

Anyway..its fine by me!


----------



## Cloo (Jan 10, 2005)

April's no good for me, unfortunately - I'm doing an am-dram opera chorus thing which totally wipes out the middle of that month in terms of doing anything else, and then the weekend after is passover. But some other time.


----------



## Maggot (Jan 10, 2005)

Ok, how about April for Griff's Epping walk. Cloo, which months are good for you?


----------



## editor (Jan 10, 2005)

Maggot said:
			
		

> In an effort to be really organised, I'm going to try and allocate a month for everyone who wants to organise a walk. How does this sound?
> 
> *January (22)*
> Editor
> ...


OK. I'm up for sorting out the 22nd, and Eme will sort out the June South Downs jaunt!


----------



## Old Stoic (Jan 10, 2005)

I used to do London walks professionally for Tourists 
if anyone is up for doing one in february (ill bein London for two weeks then ) Illlead one.

MY favourite goes down the south bank from Embankment station and visits several pubs and ends up in either southwark or the Tower.

 I can give commentry on most of what we pass.


----------



## Maggot (Jan 10, 2005)

Updated list

*January (22)* 
Editor
West Thames Walk

*February* 
Hollis
Part of capital ring or 'Walking the Blitz'

*March* 
Maggot
TBC

*April* 
Griff
Epping Forest

*May* 
Citydreams
A walk from his old book

*June* 
Eme
Brighton/South Downs

Old Stoic - the idea of going for a walk with someone who has made threats against one of my mates, really doesn't appeal.


----------



## Old Stoic (Jan 11, 2005)

Old Stoic - the idea of going for a walk with someone who has made threats against one of my mates, really doesn't appeal

if one of your mates is a grass who threatened to have me arrested by the Thai police then I wouldn't have you either.


----------



## Griff (Jan 11, 2005)

Yep. April's


----------



## Cloo (Jan 11, 2005)

Maggot said:
			
		

> Ok, how about April for Griff's Epping walk. Cloo, which months are good for you?


 March or May, I suppose.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jan 11, 2005)

Are these London Walks always on a Saturday?  I have commitments then but am mostly free on Sundays.

Hocus


----------



## Hollis (Jan 11, 2005)

They're generally on Saturdays... Sundays people tend to be recovering from Saturday IYSWIM.  Although I do believe it is the _walk organiser's_ perogative to move these things about as they see fit..


----------



## Blagsta (Jan 11, 2005)

I think me and Red Cat will come on the January one.  But if Old Stoic is gonna come, then I'll stay away for the same reason that Maggot gave.


----------



## liberty (Jan 11, 2005)

Griff said:
			
		

> Another Epping walk sometime when it warms up in late Spring could be on the cards.
> 
> Pup friendly too.




Wonderful news


----------



## Streathamite (Jan 11, 2005)

I must admit, liberty, I am looking forward to making the acquaintance of your poochlet


----------



## Maggot (Jan 11, 2005)

Blagsta said:
			
		

> I think me and Red Cat will come on the January one.  But if Old Stoic is gonna come, then I'll stay away for the same reason that Maggot gave.


 According to Old stoic, he's only going to be here during February and wants to organise his own walk then.


----------



## EastEnder (Jan 11, 2005)

Red Jezza said:
			
		

> I must admit, liberty, I am looking forward to making the acquaintance of your poochlet


Surely you've already met oicur0t?


----------



## zora (Jan 11, 2005)

Maggot said:
			
		

> *February*
> Hollis
> 'Walking the Blitz'



I'm looking forward to it already...I wonder what part I'll get to play...


----------



## citydreams (Jan 11, 2005)

Can you make a good Feuerzange Bowle?


----------



## Blagsta (Jan 11, 2005)

Maggot said:
			
		

> According to Old stoic, he's only going to be here during February and wants to organise his own walk then.



He'll be walking on his own then I bet.


----------



## liberty (Jan 13, 2005)

So are all dates confirmed


----------



## Maggot (Jan 13, 2005)

The only date confirmed is 22 January, West Thames walk organised by Editor.


----------



## liberty (Jan 13, 2005)

Maggot said:
			
		

> The only date confirmed is 22 January, West Thames walk organised by Editor.



I will be there  but without pup


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 13, 2005)

Stig and I will be up for this West Thames walk on the 22nd


----------



## Maggot (Jan 13, 2005)

<Waits for Editor to start new thread, announce meeting place and time etc>


----------



## liberty (Jan 14, 2005)

I can hear Maggot tapping his fingers already


----------



## Streathamite (Jan 14, 2005)

zora said:
			
		

> I'm looking forward to it already...I wonder what part I'll get to play...


PoW, natch


----------



## han (Jan 14, 2005)

Yay, Jan and I are up for this on 22nd....nice one Mike....that stretch of river from Putney to Richmond is lovely - 

Hey Lib - couldn't you carry the pup in a papoose if the walk's too long for the little 'un? I bet she would look well adorable  Or put her in a pushchair  - with a hat on !


----------



## liberty (Jan 14, 2005)

han said:
			
		

> Yay, Jan and I are up for this on 22nd....nice one Mike....that stretch of river from Putney to Richmond is lovely -
> 
> Hey Lib - couldn't you carry the pup in a papoose if the walk's too long for the little 'un? I bet she would look well adorable  Or put her in a pushchair  - with a hat on !




I would do but we do not pick her up until 11 Feb  Cannot wait for dog walks in the future


----------



## LDR (Jan 14, 2005)

Missuz Scott and I will be walking too.


----------



## LDR (Jan 14, 2005)

liberty said:
			
		

> I would do but we do not pick her up until 11 Feb  Cannot wait for dog walks in the future



In the meantime, you should get some practice in and put oicur0t in a dog collar and drag him round town.

I'd even pay to see that.


----------



## EastEnder (Jan 15, 2005)

Some things are best confined to the privacy of their own bedroom.


----------



## editor (Jan 15, 2005)

My route for Saturday's Grand Promenade will be announced shortly....


----------



## sonik (Jan 15, 2005)

What a dim wit i have only just seen this, sounds good, I'll be up for it.


----------



## Rollem (Jan 15, 2005)

ooh, if my mum dont come over that day, me and the littl'un (and maybe the dad) might turn up too


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 16, 2005)

han said:
			
		

> Hey Lib - couldn't you carry the pup in a papoose if the walk's too long for the little 'un? I bet she would look well adorable  Or put her in a pushchair  - with a hat on !



<vomits at incomprehensibly kitsch dog sentimentality  >

No specific offence like, if I meet liberty's new dog I'll say hello and that  but not everyone in the world likes dogs .... 

Try getting bitten in the face at 4 years old  by a nasty scarey yapping canine, this does tend to make you wary of the species ....


----------



## liberty (Jan 16, 2005)

LD Rudeboy said:
			
		

> In the meantime, you should get some practice in and put oicur0t in a dog collar and drag him round town.
> 
> I'd even pay to see that.



I will pretend I did not read that    

Yaaaa Mrs Scott and LD, Maybe Rollem and little un.. and all you other lovely people should be a top walk.. 

Even if dog hating William  there


----------



## William of Walworth (Jan 16, 2005)

I'm capable of not hating them, I can even (very warily) be friendly towards them  but it's worth remembering that some folks have good reason to keep their distance ... dogs are a very opinion-polarising species and not all are able to be positive.


----------



## Stig (Jan 16, 2005)

Don't worry William, I'll keep you safe from the scary puppy.


----------



## liberty (Jan 16, 2005)

Ahh bless 

I two had my arm bitten by a GSD and my bum bitten by our collie / wolf dog it was frightning at the time but that was just two incidents.

Dogs rule


----------



## onenameshelley (Jan 17, 2005)

Ok well i am thinking that it would do me some good to come along to the walk on the 22nd, but i make no promises cos everyone knows i am rubbish


----------



## liberty (Jan 17, 2005)

onenameshelley said:
			
		

> Ok well i am thinking that it would do me some good to come along to the walk on the 22nd, but i make no promises cos everyone knows i am rubbish



Then you will surprise us


----------



## onenameshelley (Jan 18, 2005)

liberty said:
			
		

> Then you will surprise us



*jumps out from behind a tree*


BOO


How was that then??


----------



## butterfly child (Jan 18, 2005)

I wonder what my chances are of getting Michael to this..

He could drive very slowly behind us, so is handy for a lift when I get knackered 

Or I could cheat and catch you at Kew or Richmond 

Love the imagery of Shells jumping out from behind bushes/trees, yelling 'BOO' and making little kids cry.. lol..


----------



## liberty (Jan 18, 2005)

onenameshelley said:
			
		

> *jumps out from behind a tree*
> 
> 
> BOO
> ...



That will do for now.. Then you have to do it again at the walk


----------



## Ms T (Jan 23, 2005)

My organising skills are legendary ( ) and I've just remember I've got a Walking Criminal London book.  I think a lot of them are in Southwark, which as we all know is where all the reprobates hang out.   

Anyway, I'd be up for doing one later in the summer -- maybe July or August, if anyone can think that far ahead.


----------



## editor (Jan 23, 2005)

Can I suggest that future walks have to cover at least five miles (yesterday's was around 6.5 miles), otherwise they can be little more than an extended pub crawl (nothing wrong with that, of course, but a walk should really involve some degree of walking!).

And how about ensuring that at least half of the walk is away from main roads?

Just an idea....


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Jan 23, 2005)

Someone told me that Urbanite 'walks' are  really just a short hop of tube station to the nearest pub, is this true?


----------



## Maggot (Jan 23, 2005)

Only the ones Red Jezza goes on!


----------



## Hollis (Jan 24, 2005)

editor said:
			
		

> Can I suggest that future walks have to cover at least five miles (yesterday's was around 6.5 miles), otherwise they can be little more than an extended pub crawl (nothing wrong with that, of course, but a walk should really involve some degree of walking!).




Dunno.. I'm happier doing longer walks, although 5 miles takes quite awhile if its mainly on streets/built up areas rather than paths.

Be good to know what other people think about the walking/pub balance..


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 24, 2005)

Hollis...lovely to meet you again Sat night!!  Got my Jeeves and Wooster ready for reading!

I reckon 5 miles is about right.  Especially if it's a leisurely walk with stops for point of interest.

Wish I could've come on Sat to the walk, it sounded brill.


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2005)

Well, I suggested that 5 miles should be the minimum, but I'm happier walking longer distances. I guess it depends on the location - although the Chislehurst Caves walk was a _mere stroll_ compared to Saturday's six and a half miler, I enjoyed that one as much.

Maybe settle on the walks having to be between 3 miles (if there's lots of interesting things to look at/do en route) and up to eight miles (for long countryside stomps)?


----------



## liberty (Jan 24, 2005)

I like less pubs more walking 

Although when I suggested this to William his face was a picture...

If Saturday's was 6.5 miles then I suggest 10.. I thought we only walked 2


----------



## citydreams (Jan 24, 2005)

I'd definitely be up from some rambling..


----------



## Streathamite (Jan 24, 2005)

Maggot said:
			
		

> Only the ones Red Jezza goes on!


yeah right, like the rest of you are all _teetotal!_
not.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 24, 2005)

i am.


----------



## Maggot (Jan 24, 2005)

Red Jezza said:
			
		

> yeah right, like the rest of you are all _teetotal!_
> not.


The only London Walk Red Jezza managed to turn up for - Hollis' Chelsea walk

The only walk under a mile long - Hollis' Chelsea walk   


I think the length of the walk should be up to whoever's organising it. I'm happy to go for longer walks, but shorter more urban ones can be fun too. As long as the organiser gives a rough idea of the length of the walk - This could be a problem in Griff's case as he makes them up as he goes along!


----------



## Hollis (Jan 24, 2005)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> Hollis...lovely to meet you again Sat night!!  Got my Jeeves and Wooster ready for reading!
> 
> Wish I could've come on Sat to the walk, it sounded brill.



Yes -and nice to meet you to!  Guess maybe its time now for some closure on Jeff Noon & the Automated Alice..


----------



## Hollis (Jan 24, 2005)

Maggot said:
			
		

> The only London Walk Red Jezza managed to turn up for - Hollis' Chelsea walk
> 
> The only walk under a mile long - Hollis' Chelsea walk



This is true.  Although in fairness to Jezza the walk around Chelsea/Sloane Square did benefit from having a genuine Hooray Henry in the party.


----------



## zora (Jan 24, 2005)

Maggot said:
			
		

> I think the length of the walk should be up to whoever's organising it. I'm happy to go for longer walks, but shorter more urban ones can be fun too. As long as the organiser gives a rough idea of the length of the walk - This could be a problem in Griff's case as he makes them up as he goes along!



I agree. I'm definitely up for a good old walk - makes you feel so wholesome (Couldn't have felt more smug if I'd spent all day rowing on the thames..) - saturday was lovely, if possibly a bit much for little Paddington -bless!-, but there are shorter and interesting urban ones to be had as well. I think there's room for everything - and I like that you never quite know what you let yourself in for when turning up for an Urban walk.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 24, 2005)

Maggot -- you've completely ignored my suggestion of a "Naughty London" walk.


----------



## Maggot (Jan 24, 2005)

Sorry Ms T. 

New and updated list:

*February* 
Hollis
Part of capital ring or trying not to offend zora!

*March* 
Cloo
Thames estuary/Psychogeography(unconfirmed)

*April* 
Griff
Epping Forest

*May* 
Maggot or special guest walker
TBC


*June* 
Eme
Brighton/South Downs(unconfirmed)

*July* 
Ms T
Criminal London/Southwark

*August* 
Citydreams
A walk from his old book (unconfirmed)


Looking good!


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 24, 2005)

Oh *criminal* London... when Ms T said "naughty London"... I thought she meant in a sort of Benny Hill kind of way... was really looking forward to that!!


----------



## Maggot (Jan 24, 2005)

I have a friend who might be able to do a seedy, sex-oriented tour


----------



## liberty (Jan 25, 2005)

I will be on all of the above and depending on the date in Feb Mouse will be attending


----------



## Ms T (Jan 25, 2005)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> Oh *criminal* London... when Ms T said "naughty London"... I thought she meant in a sort of Benny Hill kind of way... was really looking forward to that!!



That one involves dressing up as naughty nurses/traffic wardens/police officers.  Anyone up for that?


----------



## liberty (Jan 25, 2005)

Ms T said:
			
		

> That one involves dressing up as naughty nurses/traffic wardens/police officers.  Anyone up for that?




Errr Nope


----------



## Maggot (Jan 25, 2005)

<volunteers to be chased by Ms T, Liberty, zora and gaijingirl all dressed as naughty nurses>



Slaps Hollis on the head.


----------



## Maggot (Feb 14, 2005)

Latest walk  list:

*February 19* 
Hollis
South East London walk

*March* 
Cloo
Thames estuary/Psychogeography(unconfirmed)

*April* 
Griff
Epping Forest

*May* 
Eme
Brighton/South Downs(unconfirmed)

*June* 
Special guest walker
Love and sex walk


*July* 
Ms T
Criminal London/Southwark

*August* 
Citydreams
A walk from his old book (unconfirmed)


Looking good!

Could people who are on this list please confirm if they are still up for leading a walk.


----------



## Ms T (Feb 15, 2005)

Maggot said:
			
		

> Latest walk  list:
> 
> *February 19*
> Hollis
> ...




Of course.


----------



## han (Feb 18, 2005)

Wow - what a fab timetable o' walks 

I would like to lead a walk in September!


----------



## liberty (Feb 18, 2005)

han said:
			
		

> Wow - what a fab timetable o' walks
> 
> I would like to lead a walk in September!



Where do you fancy?


----------



## han (Feb 18, 2005)

ooooh, don't know yet, so many places to choose from...something with a hill in perhaps...


----------



## Maggot (Apr 13, 2005)

Latest walk list:

February 19 
Hollis
South East London walk

March 
Cloo
Hampstead

April 
Griff
Epping Forest

*May* 
Eme
Brighton/South Downs(unconfirmed)

*June *
Special guest walker
Love and sex walk


*July* 
Ms T
Criminal London/Southwark

*August* 
Citydreams
A walk from his old book (unconfirmed)

*September* 
Han
A somewhere with a hill.

Any one else want lead a walk? (A walking booty call)


----------



## Hollis (Apr 13, 2005)

I hope you've made a mental note of my May 2006 jaunt Maggot.  If anyone doesn't want to do one in the summer, this would make an _ideal_ summer walk.


----------



## editor (Apr 13, 2005)

I've got some top ideas for a walk. Just gimme the month and I'll have the facts!


----------



## Maggot (Apr 13, 2005)

Hollis said:
			
		

> I hope you've made a mental note of my May 2006 jaunt Maggot.  If anyone doesn't want to do one in the summer, this would make an _ideal_ summer walk.


 I'm going to abdicate at the end of this year, so you can do what you like!

Editor, you can have any month after September.


----------



## citydreams (Apr 13, 2005)

Maggot said:
			
		

> Latest walk list:
> 
> 
> *May*
> ...




Howabouts linking this up with the ever popular Brighton Fringe Festival / Whitsun Bank Holiday?
http://www.brightonfestivalfringe.org.uk/ 7th May - 29th May


----------



## Maggot (Apr 14, 2005)

Sounds good!

Where's Eme?


----------



## sparkling (Apr 14, 2005)

Maggot said:
			
		

> I'm going to abdicate at the end of this year, so you can do what you like!
> 
> Editor, you can have any month after September.



Why the abdication?  The London Walks needs you.


----------



## liberty (Apr 14, 2005)

sparkling said:
			
		

> Why the abdication?  The London Walks needs you.



I think we can manage


----------



## Hollis (Apr 14, 2005)

Actually after the disastrous Sep 2004 London walk, ( which Red Jezza went on ).. it looked like these walks were fizzling out abit.  So we should thank Maggot for resurrecting them with his schedule..


----------



## Maggot (Apr 15, 2005)

Thanks! 

I wonder if anyone else would take on the task if I went?


----------



## liberty (Apr 15, 2005)

I would


----------



## eme (Apr 18, 2005)

citydreams said:
			
		

> Howabouts linking this up with the ever popular Brighton Fringe Festival / Whitsun Bank Holiday?
> http://www.brightonfestivalfringe.org.uk/ 7th May - 29th May



oops didn't realise I'd been moved to May until saturday!...
the festival looks fun  - anyone fancy some outlawed vegetables? - heh... I will investigate more and post up soon....


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 19, 2005)

If the May Brighton walk is to be the Late May Bank Holiday weekend, can I pleeeease vote for the Saturday (28th May) or maybe (?) the Sunday (29th May) and *not* the actual Bank Holiday Monday (30th)??

It's the Kingston Green Fair on the Monday, a small riverside hippy festival in a lovely park, popular with several  Urbanites.

Thread on an Urbanite meet at the KGF to come once we're in May


----------



## Maggot (Apr 20, 2005)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> If the May Brighton walk is to be the Late May Bank Holiday weekend, can I pleeeease vote for the Saturday (28th May) or maybe (?) the Sunday (29th May) and *not* the actual Bank Holiday Monday (30th)??


I'm hoping eme avoids the bank holiday weekend altogether, as it clashes with the mushie fest!


----------



## Hollis (Apr 21, 2005)

I'm thinking of getting hold of a copy of 'London Pub Walks' by Ted Bruning..

"Ted Bruning's book gives us 15 history lessons about various areas of London, and 15 excellent reasons to have a few pints in recommended pubs.
The walks include Hampstead, Chelsea, Soho, Greenwich and the City, and every walk includes between 6 and 12 pubs worth a visit.
Particularly welcome for many tourists is the inclusion of a Bayswater walk, there are some jewels hidden away just a few yards from the main streets."

Will keep the pisshead element happy anyway..< nod's in..... direction>


----------



## liberty (Apr 21, 2005)

Hollis we need more walk less pub


----------



## liberty (Apr 21, 2005)

eme said:
			
		

> oops didn't realise I'd been moved to May until saturday!...
> the festival looks fun  - anyone fancy some outlawed vegetables? - heh... I will investigate more and post up soon....



Looks like fun


----------



## Hollis (Apr 21, 2005)

liberty said:
			
		

> Hollis we need more walk less pub



Maybe we need to introduce a grading system..   Anyway, just think of all those FACTS 12 historic pubs could provide.   

<.. goes away dreaming of FACTS..>


----------



## editor (Apr 21, 2005)

I've got an excellent book called 50 Walks in London (AA): I think I might be doing the 4 and a half mile Three Mills and the Canals walk on Sunday (around Bow)


----------



## Maggot (Apr 21, 2005)

Hollis said:
			
		

> I'm thinking of getting hold of a copy of 'London Pub Walks' by Ted Bruning..
> 
> "Ted Bruning's book gives us 15 history lessons about various areas of London, and 15 excellent reasons to have a few pints in recommended pubs.
> The walks include Hampstead, Chelsea, Soho, Greenwich and the City, and every walk includes between 6 and 12 pubs worth a visit.
> ...


But he never comes on the walks anyway! You're welcome to do it, but I think it counts as more of a pub crawl.


----------



## William of Walworth (Apr 21, 2005)

liberty said:
			
		

> Hollis we need more walk less pub



More pubs! Less walk!!


----------



## Hollis (Apr 22, 2005)

Maggot said:
			
		

> But he never comes on the walks anyway! You're welcome to do it, but I think it counts as more of a pub crawl.



Not at all.. it is a walk involving _historic_ pubs.


----------



## eme (Apr 22, 2005)

*Picnic at Devils Dyke...........*

Ok - going to go Sunday 15th May....

'A sunday?!' I hear you cry?.... well yes - as you can get the vintage cream & green open top bus up to devils dyke for a walk and a picnic!

It will mean getting to victoria for the 10:34 train to brighton, time for a beer on the sea-front then the aforementioned bus up to devils dyke, arriving at 1:20ish... anyone up for this?


----------



## sonik (Apr 22, 2005)

eme said:
			
		

> Ok - going to go Sunday 15th May....
> 
> 'A sunday?!' I hear you cry?.... well yes - as you can get the vintage cream & green open top bus up to devils dyke for a walk and a picnic!
> 
> It will mean getting to victoria for the 10:34 train to brighton, time for a beer on the sea-front then the aforementioned bus up to devils dyke, arriving at 1:20ish... anyone up for this?


Meeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## Maggot (Apr 22, 2005)

I'm probably going to a party the night before, but will still be up for it. 

Are you going to start a new thread eme? You'll get more interest if you do.


----------



## eme (Apr 22, 2005)

yeah gwaannn....
 
the downs air will clear away any hangover, and a picnic is always good!

seperate thread started ....


----------



## Ms T (Jun 2, 2005)

Bump to remind Maggot that he needs to organise his "special guest walker".  I can hardly wait!


----------



## Maggot (Jun 2, 2005)

I'm on the case, I hope he can make a weekend when most people aren't in Italy or Glastonbury.


----------



## liberty (Jun 3, 2005)

Maggot said:
			
		

> I'm on the case, I hope he can make a weekend when most people aren't in Italy or Glastonbury.




I'm doing one in Italy


----------



## comstock (Jun 22, 2005)

Maggot said:
			
		

> Latest walk list:
> 
> 
> *July*
> ...


 Is this still going ahead? Any dates ? Newbies welcome I take it?


----------



## liberty (Jun 22, 2005)

comstock said:
			
		

> Is this still going ahead? Any dates ? Newbies welcome I take it?



Of course all are welcome


----------



## comstock (Jun 22, 2005)

liberty said:
			
		

> Of course all are welcome



Whats the craic with these walks, do you just turn up on the day, or is there some more formal organising goes on.


----------



## Maggot (Jun 23, 2005)

You usually just turn up. Each walk has it's own thread where details are announced. Details here:


http://www.urban75.org/walks/index.html



Edited to add: July walk just announced, in this forum. Right here.


----------



## Maggot (Jul 4, 2005)

Maggot said:
			
		

> Latest walk list:
> 
> *August*
> Citydreams
> ...


 Anyone up for doing an autumn walk? Citydreams can you confirm that you're doing the August one?


----------



## citydreams (Jul 4, 2005)

Sorry  

I'm still stuggling to find the time..  Can I be moved to November after my exams?


----------



## Maggot (Jul 4, 2005)

No Probs. I'm sure someone else would like to do a summer walk.


----------



## editor (Jul 4, 2005)

I'm sure I could be kicked into action to organise an Autumnal stroll somewhere countryside related.


----------



## Hollis (Jul 5, 2005)

Maggot said:
			
		

> No Probs. I'm sure someone else would like to do a summer walk.




Well the Wood Green/Ally Pally to Stoke Newington walk would make a decent summer walk.. although I hasten to add it'll be virtually fact free.


----------



## liberty (Jul 5, 2005)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Well the Wood Green/Ally Pally to Stoke Newington walk would make a decent summer walk.. although I hasten to add it'll be virtually fact free.



So when is it going to be Hollis


----------



## Hollis (Jul 5, 2005)

I shall await the nod from Mr Maggot, before progressing further with the plans..


----------



## Maggot (Jul 5, 2005)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Well the Wood Green/Ally Pally to Stoke Newington walk would make a decent summer walk.. although I hasten to add it'll be virtually fact free.


We need at least 3 facts per mile.  

I think I've done the end of this walk, is it the green chain one which goes through Clissold Park and Abney Park Cemetery?


----------



## Hollis (Jul 5, 2005)

Well my version ends at Clissold Park, but it could be extendeed.. if its a nice day we could have one of those bougeois picnic type things at the end.  Or just go to the pub.


----------



## tomas (Jul 5, 2005)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Well my version ends at Clissold Park, but it could be extendeed.. if its a nice day we could have one of those bougeois picnic type things at the end.  Or just go to the pub.


clissold park is well suited for a picknick type thing actualy (or if it's not to many of us we could just end it in our back garden  ), or abney cemetery if your more to the gothic side of things


----------



## liberty (Jul 6, 2005)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Well my version ends at Clissold Park, but it could be extendeed.. if its a nice day we could have one of those bougeois picnic type things at the end.  Or just go to the pub.



I'm up for this come on Hollis sort it out


----------



## boohoo (Jul 6, 2005)

Happy to do a Hackney walk sometime.  London fields to Hackney to the River Lea at Lea Bridge Road. Loadsa facts!


----------



## editor (Jul 6, 2005)

How about a leisurely 4 mile strut around Harrow, past Bentley Priory and Deer Parks with a real ale pub called The Case Is Altered in the middle?

Or a longer walk iaround delightful Hampton Court, through the maze, along a riverside path and then along the (ahem) 'Cobblers Walk'?


----------



## liberty (Jul 6, 2005)

boohoo said:
			
		

> Happy to do a Hackney walk sometime.  London fields to Hackney to the River Lea at Lea Bridge Road. Loadsa facts!



Right on the door step.. Sounds great


----------



## liberty (Jul 6, 2005)

editor said:
			
		

> How about a leisurely 4 mile strut around Harrow, past Bentley Priory and Deer Parks with a real ale pub called The Case Is Altered in the middle?
> 
> Or a longer walk iaround delightful Hampton Court, through the maze, along a riverside path and then along the (ahem) 'Cobblers Walk'?




First one sounds good for me I'm not sure how dog friendly the second would be..


----------



## Maggot (Jul 6, 2005)

Ok Hollis is doing the August walk. September and beyond to be confirmed.


----------



## Maggot (Jul 15, 2005)

Right here's a suggested timetable:

*August*
Hollis
Part of the London Ring (if he comes up with enough facts!)

*September*
Maggot
Kentish woods and lakes

*October*
Boohoo
Hackney Walk

*November*
Citydreams
A walk from his old book

*December*
Editor
Harrow or Hampton Court

*January*
Han
A hilly walk


If anyone isn't happy with this please let me know.


----------



## Epona (Jul 15, 2005)

I wouldn't mind doing an East End/Docks type thing covering history of the area sort of jobbie - Cable Street, Silvertown explosion, the Blitz, slums, crime, that sort of thing.  Would need plenty of time for research mind you!


----------



## Maggot (Jul 16, 2005)

That sounds cool! You can have plenty of time for research - just name the month.


----------



## Maggot (Jul 18, 2005)

Just bumping this in the hope of getting some feedback from walk leaders.


----------



## tastebud (Jul 18, 2005)

well, wherever it is...
i will be there!


----------



## crustychick (Jul 18, 2005)

Oooooh, as a bit of a newbie, I've just stumbled across this. 

Sounds fabulous! Can I come too   

How do I find out about when they are actually happening?

Thanx


----------



## boohoo (Jul 18, 2005)

Happy with October. Will start my research now!!!!


----------



## tastebud (Jul 18, 2005)

crustychick said:
			
		

> How do I find out about when they are actually happening?


watch this space!


----------



## Maggot (Jul 18, 2005)

crustychick said:
			
		

> Oooooh, as a bit of a newbie, I've just stumbled across this.
> 
> Sounds fabulous! Can I come too
> 
> ...


Course you can come! You've been vouched for.

The organisers start new threads for each walk nearer the time, usually in here or community.


boohoo, I thought had all the information in your head already.


----------



## crustychick (Jul 18, 2005)

Maggot said:
			
		

> Course you can come! You've been vouched for.
> 
> The organisers start new threads for each walk nearer the time, usually in here or community.



Awwwwwww, cool thanks  Can't wait to meet more of you lovely people!


----------



## boohoo (Jul 18, 2005)

Maggot said:
			
		

> boohoo, I thought had all the information in your head already.



It probably is all in my head but as I am the amazing "off on tangents" lady, I have to make sure we don't take hours and hours to move a metre or two as I waffled on about all sorts of useless info. So I have to fine tune it!!!


----------



## han (Jul 20, 2005)

Oh phew thanx for that Maggot, now I have a bit of time to plan my walk! 

Kentish lakes sounds fab!


----------



## Hollis (Aug 5, 2005)

* bumped*


----------



## liberty (Aug 5, 2005)

Maggot said:
			
		

> Just bumping this in the hope of getting some feedback from walk leaders.




Surely there's only 1 leader


----------



## Maggot (Aug 5, 2005)

Looks like 24th sept for my walk then. 

Any word from Citydreams or Editor over their allocated slot?


----------



## liberty (Aug 5, 2005)

24th in the diary


----------



## liberty (Sep 6, 2005)

Maggot said:
			
		

> Looks like 24th sept for my walk then.
> 
> Any word from Citydreams or Editor over their allocated slot?



Any more details yet?


----------



## citydreams (Sep 6, 2005)

Howabouts fiiting this month's in with the Open House Weekend?
http://www.londonopenhouse.org/london/home.html
17th / 18th September?


----------



## tastebud (Sep 6, 2005)

been lking forward to the next one! 
so which date is it going to be then?   now...


----------



## liberty (Sep 6, 2005)

citydreams said:
			
		

> Howabouts fiiting this month's in with the Open House Weekend?
> http://www.londonopenhouse.org/london/home.html
> 17th / 18th September?



No good for me I'm afraid  Not sure Mouse would be wecome


----------



## liberty (Sep 6, 2005)

Vixen said:
			
		

> been lking forward to the next one!
> so which date is it going to be then?   now...


The 24th I think


----------



## tastebud (Sep 6, 2005)

liberty said:
			
		

> The 24th I think


jeez- we're all gonna be knackered at the end of the night!


----------



## Hollis (Sep 6, 2005)

citydreams said:
			
		

> Howabouts fiiting this month's in with the Open House Weekend?
> http://www.londonopenhouse.org/london/home.html
> 17th / 18th September?




This isn't the bookgroup you know.    Things are run on a dictatorial timeshare basis. Whoever's doing the walk calls the shots.


----------



## liberty (Sep 6, 2005)

Hollis said:
			
		

> This isn't the bookgroup you know.    Things are run on a dictatorial timeshare basis. Whoever's doing the walk calls the shots.


----------



## Hollis (Sep 6, 2005)

Thin end of the wedge.  Next we'll have Red Jezza telling us where the meet-up pub is.


----------



## liberty (Sep 6, 2005)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Thin end of the wedge.  Next we'll have Red Jezza telling us where the meet-up pub is.


----------



## Hollis (Sep 26, 2005)

So - who's up for the October walk?


----------



## Groucho (Sep 26, 2005)

Hollis said:
			
		

> So - who's up for the October walk?



Quite possibly me.


----------



## Maggot (Sep 26, 2005)

Maggot said:
			
		

> *August*
> Hollis
> Part of the London Ring (if he comes up with enough facts!)
> 
> ...


Here's your answer Hollis.


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Sep 26, 2005)

I might do a Jack The Ripper walk in February then. Curry in Brick Lane afterwards?


----------



## Maggot (Sep 26, 2005)

Stobart Stopper said:
			
		

> I might do a Jack The Ripper walk in February then. Curry in Brick Lane afterwards?


Sounds good!


----------



## liberty (Sep 26, 2005)

Next one Hackney


----------



## Ms T (Sep 26, 2005)

I've suggested a country walk in October too, by popular demand.  Thread is in community.


----------



## Hollis (Sep 26, 2005)

Maggot said:
			
		

> Here's your answer Hollis.



Sorry - thought you were slipping.


----------



## comstock (Sep 27, 2005)

Were there plans to do the East End (inc Cable street) at some point? Early '06?

(or have I just imagined that?)


----------



## JGWacky (Sep 27, 2005)

Would quite like to join you lot on the October walk - anyone know the date yet?


----------



## liberty (Sep 28, 2005)

JGWacky said:
			
		

> Would quite like to join you lot on the October walk - anyone know the date yet?


http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=132700


----------



## boohoo (Sep 28, 2005)

I meant to be doing October Walk but if Ms T wants to do this month, and we enjoy the beautiful Autumn sunshine, I'm happy to move to November for a frosty Hackney treat.  

Or we could have both! Answers on a postcard.....


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Sep 28, 2005)

If anyone is interested in my Jack The Ripper tour, can I suggest a Saturday? That gives time to do the tour of the sites which will probably take a good 2 hours as there are lots of pubs in the area, then a curry afterwards in Brick Lane or at the one behind the London Hospital, I think it's called Tayhabs.


----------



## editor (Sep 28, 2005)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Things are run on a dictatorial timeshare basis. Whoever's doing the walk calls the shots.


I reckon that anyone organising a walk should have attended at least one other walk before...

Maybe we should also have a rule for usurping a leader mid-walk if they're:

1. failing to come up with the required number of facts or if
2. their facts are found to be inaccurate or dull or if
3. they clearly have no clue where they're going!


----------



## citydreams (Sep 28, 2005)

Stobart Stopper said:
			
		

> If anyone is interested in my Jack The Ripper tour, can I suggest a Saturday? .



Stobs, would you like to take on my November slot for the ripper walk?  Maybe we could do a combined effort?


----------



## citydreams (Sep 28, 2005)

editor said:
			
		

> a rule for usurping a leader mid-walk if they're:
> 
> 1. failing to come up with the required number of facts or if
> 2. their facts are found to be inaccurate or dull or if
> 3. they clearly have no clue where they're going!



4. failed to find a pub within an agreed time limit?


----------



## Hollis (Sep 28, 2005)

Rubbish!! Given the considerble effort put in by the 'walk leader' in researching, documenting, and even test walking the walk.. a high degree of leniency should be given for any fuckups that may, unfortunately, occur on the day. Leading 15 whinging moaners "where's the next pub", "how much further", "can't we go this way"..about parts of London can be a thankless task at times, therefore I think we should be most grateful for those willing to stick their heads, selflessly, time-after-time above the parapet.

(  )


----------



## lang rabbie (Sep 28, 2005)

(((((Hollis)))))


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Sep 28, 2005)

citydreams said:
			
		

> Stobs, would you like to take on my November slot for the ripper walk?  Maybe we could do a combined effort?


well you didn't say!  
It just says something about a book, that could have been east end massage parlours for all I know!


----------



## Ms T (Sep 28, 2005)

boohoo said:
			
		

> I meant to be doing October Walk but if Ms T wants to do this month, and we enjoy the beautiful Autumn sunshine, I'm happy to move to November for a frosty Hackney treat.
> 
> Or we could have both! Answers on a postcard.....



Normally we do both.  Wasn't meaning to tread on anyone's toes, it was a response to a general feeling that people wanted to do another country walk before the days started really drawing in.  And October 23rd is the only (weekend) day I can do.


----------



## citydreams (Sep 28, 2005)

Stobart Stopper said:
			
		

> well you didn't say!
> It just says something about a book, that could have been east end massage parlours for all I know!



How many east end massage parlours does a person need? 

ye olde booke isn't that olde really..  It's a series of walks about the london that was lost in the war.  I'll have a dig through and see if it can be ripperised.


----------



## Hollis (Sep 28, 2005)

citydreams  - are you ever going to do your walk. You really screw up the schedule for us _professional_ walk leaders.

 

And as a point of casual interest I'm now about to walk from the Angel to the Royal Albert Hall.. 1 hour 18 minutes per Transport for London. and yes, I do have a map.


----------



## liberty (Sep 28, 2005)

Ms T said:
			
		

> Normally we do both.  Wasn't meaning to tread on anyone's toes, it was a response to a general feeling that people wanted to do another country walk before the days started really drawing in.  And October 23rd is the only (weekend) day I can do.




I'm doing both


----------



## lang rabbie (Sep 28, 2005)

Hollis said:
			
		

> And as a point of casual interest I'm now about to walk from the Angel to the Royal Albert Hall.. 1 hour 18 minutes per Transport for London. and yes, I do have a map.



I'd have thought pilgrimage to see Ray Davies perform should be done shuffling on your knees and self-flagellating.   None of this half-measures stuff of just walking to the gig.


----------



## liberty (Sep 28, 2005)

Hollis said:
			
		

> citydreams  - are you ever going to do your walk. You really screw up the schedule for us _professional_ walk leaders.
> 
> 
> 
> And as a point of casual interest I'm now about to walk from the Angel to the Royal Albert Hall.. 1 hour 18 minutes per Transport for London. and yes, I do have a map.




Good luck


----------



## tastebud (Sep 28, 2005)

maps don't always help me, unfortunately..
yesterday evening i got lost walking from brixton to clapham north.
oh dear. ))))vixen((((
i ended up in stockwell.


----------



## Maggot (Sep 28, 2005)

boohoo said:
			
		

> I meant to be doing October Walk but if Ms T wants to do this month, and we enjoy the beautiful Autumn sunshine, I'm happy to move to November for a frosty Hackney treat.
> 
> Or we could have both! Answers on a postcard.....


Ms T's walk isn't a London Walk.


----------



## mango5 (Sep 28, 2005)

boohoo said:
			
		

> I meant to be doing October Walk



When is it then?  Have I missed summat?  I likes the London walks, me


----------



## Ms T (Sep 28, 2005)

Maggot said:
			
		

> Ms T's walk isn't a London Walk.



The maestro has spoken!


----------



## JGWacky (Sep 28, 2005)

liberty said:
			
		

> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=132700


  ty!  i'm looking forward to it- even put it on my mobile!


----------



## JGWacky (Sep 28, 2005)

Stobart Stopper said:
			
		

> If anyone is interested in my Jack The Ripper tour, can I suggest a Saturday? That gives time to do the tour of the sites which will probably take a good 2 hours as there are lots of pubs in the area, then a curry afterwards in Brick Lane or at the one behind the London Hospital, I think it's called Tayhabs.


Ooh I'd be interested!    Sat fine for me if know date in advance


----------



## Hollis (Sep 29, 2005)

lang rabbie said:
			
		

> I'd have thought pilgrimage to see Ray Davies perform should be done shuffling on your knees and self-flagellating.   None of this half-measures stuff of just walking to the gig.



Very good walk actually.. the gig was abit 'weird' though.


----------



## liberty (Sep 29, 2005)

JGWacky said:
			
		

> ty!  i'm looking forward to it- even put it on my mobile!


----------



## mango5 (Oct 26, 2005)

*I'll be up for doing February*




			
				Maggot said:
			
		

> October
> Boohoo
> Hackney Walk
> 
> ...



February
mango5
Central London

I've got a fabulously informative book that I'm cross referencing with the Good Beer Guide 

lemme know if I'm treading on anyone's toes... happy to change month


----------



## Hollis (Oct 26, 2005)

Very good news.  I book myself in for May 2006.


----------



## liberty (Oct 26, 2005)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Very good news.  I book myself in for May 2006.


What's wrong with March


----------



## Hollis (Oct 26, 2005)

I like nice walk in Sunny weather.


----------



## liberty (Oct 27, 2005)

Hollis said:
			
		

> I like nice walk in Sunny weather.



What was wrong with the last one you did


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 28, 2005)

editor said:
			
		

> How about a leisurely 4 mile strut around Harrow, past Bentley Priory and Deer Parks with a real ale pub called The Case Is Altered in the middle?


thass more Eastcote, innit? and you do know that there is just one good pub in the whole of Harrow - and it's in harrow-on-the-hill?


----------



## Maggot (Oct 31, 2005)

Ok here's the latest line up.

*October*
Boohoo
Hackney Walk

*November*
Citydreams
A walk from his old book

*December*
Editor
Harrow or Hampton Court

*January*
Han
A hilly walk

*February*
Stobart Stopper
Jack the Ripper walk

*March*
Mango5
Central London


Citydreams let us know if you want to drop out _again!_


----------



## mango5 (Oct 31, 2005)

cheers for clarifying


----------



## citydreams (Oct 31, 2005)

Maggot said:
			
		

> Ok here's the latest line up.
> 
> *November*
> Citydreams
> ...




Sorry  I may have to go into hospital in November.

At least it'll give me a chance to read my book


----------



## mango5 (Oct 31, 2005)

citydreams said:
			
		

> Sorry  I may have to go into hospital in November


You will now


----------



## Hollis (Oct 31, 2005)

The correct latest line us is as follows..     




			
				Maggot said:
			
		

> Ok here's the latest line up.
> 
> *October*
> Boohoo
> ...


----------



## Maggot (Oct 31, 2005)

Hollis, how could i forget about you?!

Stobart, do you want to do your Ripper tour in November to cover for CityDreams?


----------



## liberty (Nov 1, 2005)

I can do the April one if there's a space


----------



## Hollis (Nov 2, 2005)

As an exciting something to look forward to.. I can now reveal that the May 2006 walk is likely to follow the route of the 'Better Haringey' series of walks..


----------



## Maggot (Nov 3, 2005)

The November spot is up for grabs, Stobart can't do it either. Any volunteers?





*November*
TBC

*December*
Editor
Harrow or Hampton Court

*January*
Han
A hilly walk

*February*
Stobart Stopper
Jack the Ripper walk

*March*
Mango5
Central London

*April*
Liberty
???

*May*
Hollis
London


----------



## mango5 (Nov 4, 2005)

I could do it just need to finish my research.  William is lending me his Good Beer Guide


----------



## boohoo (Nov 4, 2005)

Happy to take another walk (but not November!)


----------



## liberty (Nov 4, 2005)

Will come up with April plan soon


----------



## mango5 (Nov 8, 2005)

OK have found info for a walk but can only do this weekend coming.  So if youse want to do it on the 18th pre-PRoD I can't help.  So unless there's a stampede in the next couple of days count me out for November.  Will keep walk info in case of future 'emergencies'


----------



## Hollis (Nov 8, 2005)

I have quite a not too exciting emergency walk if necessary.. from Hackney Wick to Beckton or there abouts, walking predominently along a sewage pipe. Its grim as fuck but good for urban decay.

I offer this if there's nowt better.


----------



## liberty (Nov 8, 2005)

Hollis said:
			
		

> I have quite a not too exciting emergency walk if necessary.. from Hackney Wick to Beckton or there abouts, walking predominently along a sewage pipe. Its grim as fuck but good for urban decay.
> 
> I offer this if there's nowt better.


Sounds wonderful


----------



## Maggot (Nov 8, 2005)

How about just waiting until the December one?


----------



## mrtambourineman (Nov 8, 2005)

Are banned posters allowed on the walks? Serious question.


----------



## Hollis (Nov 8, 2005)

Fine by me..


----------



## Maggot (Nov 9, 2005)

mrtambourineman said:
			
		

> Are banned posters allowed on the walks? Serious question.


It's up to the walk organiser. As the next one is being organised by the Editor, he can decide. Can banned posters read the boards? If they can't, they wouldn't know about them anyway unless they returned under another name.

William of Walworth came on a walk whilst he was on a temp ban.


----------



## Hollis (Nov 9, 2005)

Maggot said:
			
		

> It's up to the walk organiser. As the next one is being organised by the Editor, he can decide. Can banned posters read the boards? If they can't, they wouldn't know about them anyway unless they returned under another name.
> 
> William of Walworth came on a walk whilst he was on a temp ban.



Oh ffs.. basically unless there's any inclination that someone's probably a psychopath they're welcome on the walks.  It'd be usual for them to have posted abit though.


----------



## Maggot (Nov 9, 2005)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Oh ffs.. basically unless there's any inclination that someone's probably a psychopath they're welcome on the walks.


 Old stoic threatened to come on a walk and he sounds like a psycho.   






			
				Hollis said:
			
		

> Its not up to the editor to decide these things, I'm sure he's got better things to do with his time.


It is if he's organising the walk.


----------



## Hollis (Nov 9, 2005)

Maggot said:
			
		

> Old stoic threatened to come on a walk and he sounds like a psycho.   It is if he's organising the walk.



Yes.. like I said.. if someone's demonstrated 'serious psycophathic tendencies' then yes I'd be worried.

D'you seriously discriminate on the basis of whether someones been 'banned' or not.. All sounds abit like school detention to me.


----------



## Maggot (Nov 9, 2005)

No I don't, that's why I said it's up to the organiser.


----------



## Hollis (Nov 9, 2005)

Great.. so whether someones banned or not is entirely irrelevant.


----------



## Maggot (Nov 9, 2005)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Great.. so whether someones banned or not is entirely irrelevant.


No, the walk organiser has the right to stop a banned person from attending, if they want.


I wonder who mrtambourineman used to be?


----------



## mrtambourineman (Nov 9, 2005)

Maggot said:
			
		

> I wonder who mrtambourineman used to be?



Nobody, but I know Comstock (a banned poster) and he was thinking of going to one in the new year/springtime.

I don't *think* he's an axe wielding psychopath.........in fact he is slightly built and would struggle to lift an axe, let alone bloody wield one!!!


----------



## Hollis (Nov 9, 2005)

Maggot said:
			
		

> No, the walk organiser has the right to stop a banned person from attending, if they want.
> 
> 
> I wonder who mrtambourineman used to be?



Fuck that! Would you have supported anyone preventing Wow from going on a walk because of his 'temporary ban'.. I'd have told the walk leader to stop being a twat.. End of..


----------



## mango5 (Dec 7, 2005)

Maggot said:
			
		

> *December*
> Editor
> Harrow or Hampton Court
> 
> ...



Boing!   When, where? Eh?


----------



## editor (Dec 7, 2005)

Can't be arsed to get into the bunfight about banned posters, but I'm concerned that a walk in December is going to be very sparsely attended because everyone will be off shopping/getting pissed/hungover/grappling with oversized turkeys etc.

How about two walks in January? I could organise a lard-burning walk in the first week and then han could do the usual one at the end of the month?

Or would there be enough people up for a December walk?


----------



## Maggot (Dec 7, 2005)

I think January could be better, or maybe the lull between Christmas and New Year. Hollis wants to do a countryside one on Jan 2nd.


----------



## Dubversion (Dec 7, 2005)

Maggot said:
			
		

> No, the walk organiser has the right to stop a banned person from attending, if they want.



erm.. how?


----------



## Maggot (Dec 7, 2005)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> erm.. how?


By keeping the details to PM.


----------



## Cloo (Dec 9, 2005)

I reckon I ought to do a wombling free walk next year, having just moved to Wimbledon. Wimbledon Common to Richmond park, perhaps, which looks manageable on paper, but will have to try. Seems to be some nice pubs by the common, but gsv and will test them over the coming months (it's a tough job, eh?)


----------



## liberty (Dec 12, 2005)

editor said:
			
		

> Or would there be enough people up for a December walk?




When in December was it going to be?


----------



## editor (Dec 12, 2005)

liberty said:
			
		

> When in December was it going to be?


Well, I had mulled over Sat 17th, but considering it's the all night Offline on the Friday, I reckon there's zero prospect of getting anyone out of bed the next day!


----------



## han (Dec 12, 2005)

Let's miss out a December walk and just  have a January one then.....

Fancy joining forces Editor? 

I've gone off the idea of a hilly country walk, am much more into doing a city or suburban one methinks 

Or you can have my January slot and I'll do one in the summer


----------



## liberty (Dec 12, 2005)

editor said:
			
		

> Well, I had mulled over Sat 17th, but considering it's the all night Offline on the Friday, I reckon there's zero prospect of getting anyone out of bed the next day!



Good point


----------



## editor (Dec 12, 2005)

han said:
			
		

> Let's miss out a December walk and just  have a January one then.....
> 
> Fancy joining forces Editor?
> 
> I've gone off the idea of a hilly country walk, am much more into doing a city or suburban one methinks


Well, I have got a fabulous Ruislip Lido walk up my sleeve, which is both a bit countryish and suburban!

Let's talk!


----------



## han (Dec 12, 2005)

rah!


----------



## han (Dec 12, 2005)

Oh by the way, if you're interested in lidos,  you have got to look at this website - lidos.org.uk .

It's ace!

Full of interesting facts about lidos around the uk.


----------



## Maggot (Dec 12, 2005)

If antone wants to organise a walk between Christmas and New year, they'd be most welcome!


----------



## mango5 (Jan 2, 2006)

> Originally Posted by Maggot
> December
> Editor
> Harrow or Hampton Court
> ...



I've been workinng on a rather special walk for March.  Han did I see on another thread that you are back in the ring for January?


----------



## editor (Jan 2, 2006)

You missed a top walk today!

I think I'm purloining the Jan walk off han with a fab trip to Ruislip Lido!

(only if that's OK with han).


----------



## han (Jan 2, 2006)

no problemo ed! 

Maggot - me and the Janster are up for organizing a walk in June, or sooner if someone drops out. A quirky London walk


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Jan 2, 2006)

Someone just pmd me about this.
I can't do the February Jack The Ripper walk now, sorry.
I have a temporary house guest who needs some tender loving care for a while so I will have to drop out.
Once I have got things sorted I will definitely do it for you.


----------



## Maggot (Jan 3, 2006)

The latest schedule looks like this:

*January*
Editor
Ruislip Lido

*February*
Han and Jan
quirky walk


*March*
Mango5
Central London

*April*
Liberty
???

*May*
Hollis
London


----------



## Cloo (Jan 3, 2006)

Wimbledon for June perhaps?


----------



## Maggot (Jan 3, 2006)

As long as we avoid the All England Club we should be alright!


----------



## Cloo (Jan 4, 2006)

I'm thinking the common over to Barnes or Richmond or thereabouts.

Found a nice starting pub by the station with a decent ale selection.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 4, 2006)

I shall be doing a horticultural walk at some point, probably April/May.


----------



## han (Jan 4, 2006)

Han 'n' Jan's quirky London Feb walk will be at the END of Feb sometime, hope that's ok with y'all


----------



## liberty (Jan 6, 2006)

han said:
			
		

> Han 'n' Jan's quirky London Feb walk will be at the END of Feb sometime, hope that's ok with y'all


Sounds great


----------



## editor (Jan 6, 2006)

Right. So how does Sat 28th/Sun 29th Jan sound to y'all for the Ruislip jaunt?


----------



## Ms T (Jan 6, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Right. So how does Sat 28th/Sun 29th Jan sound to y'all for the Ruislip jaunt?



Either is good for me.


----------



## Maggot (Jan 6, 2006)

Sounds good to me too.


----------



## zora (Jan 12, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Right. So how does Sat 28th/Sun 29th Jan sound to y'all for the Ruislip jaunt?



Looks like I'll have to give this one a miss.  Working on the sat, and I wouldn't want to guarantee my (or anyone's) attendance the sunday after PROD -which could get sligtly messy on account of the many fabulous causes for celebration .
But as I had a January walk already thanks to Hollis, I shan't complain.


----------



## Maggot (Jan 12, 2006)

The latest schedule looks like this:

*January*
Editor
Ruislip Lido

*February*
Han and Jan
quirky walk


*March*
Mango5
Central London

*April*
Liberty
???

*May*
Hollis
London

*June*
Cloo
Wimbledon

*July*
Maggot
Hidden Gems


Have been talking to Mango5 and am looking forward to her walk.


----------



## mango5 (Jan 12, 2006)

It's going to be Walworth, Southwark and Bermondsey, with a special section to be confirmed.  boohoo is going to help me with the research


----------



## zenie (Jan 12, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Right. So how does Sat 28th/Sun 29th Jan sound to y'all for the Ruislip jaunt?




ooh count me in and the pooch 

although its spangles and innits drinks that night and PRoD


----------



## Derian (Jan 12, 2006)

mango5 said:
			
		

> It's going to be Walworth, Southwark and Bermondsey, with a special section to be confirmed.  boohoo is going to help me with the research



Local


----------



## han (Jan 13, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Right. So how does Sat 28th/Sun 29th Jan sound to y'all for the Ruislip jaunt?



Perhaps we should make it during the day on Saturday 28th?

'Tis possible that some peeps might be a little _worse for wear_ after the PieDub engagement PROD.


----------



## editor (Jan 13, 2006)

han said:
			
		

> 'Tis possible that some peeps might be a little _worse for wear_ after the PieDub engagement PROD.


Good call. 
Saturday's good for me. So, who's in?!


----------



## liberty (Jan 13, 2006)

I'm in


----------



## zenie (Jan 13, 2006)

any idea of times??


----------



## Cloo (Jan 13, 2006)

Wow... sorted for walks and beers!


----------



## editor (Jan 13, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> any idea of times??


Coming soon! I reckon a 11am start would be about right.


----------



## zenie (Jan 13, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Coming soon! I reckon a 11am start would be about right.



Sounds good - no beers I'm driving 

Approx finish would be?


----------



## paolo (Jan 13, 2006)

mango5 said:
			
		

> It's going to be Walworth, Southwark and Bermondsey, with a special section to be confirmed.  boohoo is going to help me with the research



If you PM me your route I might be able to chip in. I'm local.


----------



## han (Jan 14, 2006)

Me and the Janster are deffo upferrit


----------



## mango5 (Jan 14, 2006)

paolo999 said:
			
		

> If you PM me your route I might be able to chip in. I'm local.


Come along on the walk and chip in.  It's encouraged


----------



## han (Feb 2, 2006)

*yo!*

The next U75 walk is going to be a riverside one, probably a circular one from Richmond to Twickenham and back....we haven't done that already, have we? 



date tbc, either late feb or first w/e in March....


----------



## editor (Feb 2, 2006)

han said:
			
		

> The next U75 walk is going to be a riverside one, probably a circular one from Richmond to Twickenham and back....we haven't done that already, have we?


Sounds good to me. I'm slowly working my way along the Thames at this rate!

How far would it be if we walked on to Kingston and back, btw?


----------



## han (Feb 2, 2006)

Oooh, dunno, will check it out. 
Richmond to Kingston is a lovely stretch of river, I walked it in a day with my dad last year.

Praps we could meet at Richmond, walk to Kingston and get the train back to London from there....


----------



## han (Feb 2, 2006)

According to this excellent site, Richmond to Hampton Court is 8 miles.

So Richmond to Kingston is probably about 6 miles (12 there and back)....

12 miles is a bit far if we're stopping at pubs etc. along the way, no? I reckon 8 miles would be ideal.....

How about Richmond to Hampton Ct?  Or Richmond to Twickenham and back, what do peeps think?

X


----------



## editor (Feb 2, 2006)

han said:
			
		

> According to this excellent site, Richmond to Hampton Court is 8 miles.
> 
> So Richmond to Kingston is probably about 6 miles (12 there and back)....
> 
> ...


Eight miles is fine - I don't mind where we go so long as it's not Hampton to Kingston (i.e walking along Hampton Court) - we did that walk last week!

http://www.urban75.org/walks/hampton-court.html


----------



## han (Feb 2, 2006)

oh god!

Maybe I'll think of a completely different one then....


----------



## Maggot (Feb 2, 2006)

han said:
			
		

> According to this excellent site, Richmond to Hampton Court is 8 miles.
> 
> So Richmond to Kingston is probably about 6 miles (12 there and back)....
> 
> ...


8 miles sounds about right, any longer and we'd be walking in the dark!


----------



## liberty (Feb 2, 2006)

i'm getting a good idea for the April one


----------



## han (Feb 2, 2006)

liberty said:
			
		

> i'm getting a good idea for the April one



ooh, where? (I won't nick it, promise...  )

Prolly gonna stick to Richmond-Twickenham circular, methinks  It's a lovely stretch of river, plenty of pubs that let dogs in (due to the riverside) and accessible by tube. Rah !


----------



## liberty (Feb 2, 2006)

It will be an area that will soon have much change


----------



## Hollis (Feb 3, 2006)

Anyone know when the february ones happening. I have a diary.


----------



## mango5 (Feb 3, 2006)

I hear the Feb one might be in March...  I might be able to  swap and do the Feb one at the end of the month, or schedule the March one late in the month so we can be back on track for April.  Over to you, han


----------



## paolo (Feb 3, 2006)

mango5 said:
			
		

> I hear the Feb one might be in March...  I might be able to  swap and do the Feb one at the end of the month, or schedule the March one late in the month so we can be back on track for April.  Over to you, han



I'm still up for the "Walworth, Southwark and Bermondsey" one... whenever that might be.


----------



## liberty (Feb 4, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Anyone know when the february ones happening. I have a diary.




I know you impressed me with it last night


----------



## han (Feb 5, 2006)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Anyone know when the february ones happening. I have a diary.



THE NEXT URBANITES WALK IS ON SATURDAY FEBRUARY 25th. 

A SW London Riverside Walk


----------



## Ms T (Feb 5, 2006)

Bollox, I'm working that day.


----------



## han (Feb 5, 2006)

*pooo!*


----------



## liberty (Feb 6, 2006)

han said:
			
		

> THE NEXT URBANITES WALK IS ON SATURDAY FEBRUARY 25th.
> 
> A SW London Riverside Walk


I really hope I won't be working this day.. But its the weekend of the big office move... I have not been told I have to so fingers crossed


----------



## han (Feb 7, 2006)

PLEASE NOTE - THE NEXT U75 WALK IS NOW ON SATURDAY MARCH 4TH

See the SW London Riverside Walk thread here


----------



## Maggot (Feb 7, 2006)

mango5 said:
			
		

> I hear the Feb one might be in March...


How did you know that before han?  Do you have special powers?


----------



## han (Feb 7, 2006)

She told me to do it...she is in control of my bwrain....

Maggot - what happened to you on Saturday? We were supposed to be meeting inthe pub and you didn't turn up...or even ring me the next day....I felt like I'd been stood up!   *sob*


nah, it's alright..


----------



## mango5 (Feb 9, 2006)

han said:
			
		

> She told me to do it...she is in control of my bwrain....


That's not true.  She _begged _me and offered _special favours_ to do it in March.  No need though. Not my decision and I'm easy


----------



## liberty (Feb 9, 2006)

Looking forward to the Han walk


----------



## onemonkey (Feb 9, 2006)

i'll be there..

i want to organise a walk later in the year so in the meantime I think i better start coming on the walks.


----------



## han (Feb 9, 2006)

wooooooooo!!!


----------



## liberty (Feb 9, 2006)

onemonkey said:
			
		

> i'll be there..
> 
> i want to organise a walk later in the year so in the meantime I think i better start coming on the walks.


Fantastic not seen you for ages


----------



## mango5 (Feb 18, 2006)

How about 25th March for the Walworth, Southwark and Bermondsey walk?  3 great pubs and plenty of hidden Lunnon gems


----------



## paolo (Feb 18, 2006)

mango5 said:
			
		

> How about 25th March for the Walworth, Southwark and Bermondsey walk?  3 great pubs and plenty of hidden Lunnon gems



Mango - thanks for inviting me on a dry run on of the first part of the walk today.

For potential walkers, I think can guarantee there are some great pubs, and a quite a few little "secret" things that I'd never discovered in my time walking the neighbourhood. Just one of which I'll lay claim to cos' I decided we should go in and have a look. All will be revealed.


----------



## mango5 (Feb 18, 2006)

Twas a pleasure  We found a 'mental' maternity hospital


----------



## kittyP (Feb 18, 2006)

mango5 said:
			
		

> Twas a pleasure  We found a 'mental' maternity hospital



IS that a mental hospital for pregnant women?

or a really cool old maternity hospital?


----------



## mango5 (Feb 19, 2006)

Well, according to the gentlemen loitering round the back it's 'mental', but the building entrance (the bit we were interested in) was fot a maternity hospital.  Was probably a workhouse or summat before then. Layers of history/herstory innit


----------



## mango5 (Mar 7, 2006)

Maggot said:
			
		

> *March*
> Mango5
> Central London
> 
> ...



Boing!  Any takers for 25th March?


----------



## liberty (Mar 7, 2006)

mango5 said:
			
		

> Boing!  Any takers for 25th March?



25th sounds good


----------



## Rollem (Mar 8, 2006)

i know i always say this, but can i be put down as a maybe (with a maybe baby in tow too )


----------



## Maggot (Mar 9, 2006)

mango5 said:
			
		

> Boing!  Any takers for 25th March?


I'm free on the 25th, and looking forward to this one.


----------



## paolo (Mar 9, 2006)

25th is spot on for me


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Mar 21, 2006)

Maggot said:
			
		

> The latest schedule looks like this:
> 
> *January*
> Editor
> ...



I would'nt mind organising a leisurely stroll  for August.
 following the green chain route from Beckenham Place Park to Crystal Palace.


----------



## editor (Mar 21, 2006)

Can I have Sept for the Ruislip Lido ramble Mk II?


----------



## zora (Mar 21, 2006)

editor said:
			
		

> Can I have Sept for the Ruislip Lido ramble Mk II?



Do you have any more info/thoughts on dates etc for your planned walking weekend in wales, btw? Which I'd love to come to but the early summer weekends are booking up very quickly with visitors coming for my birthday and the run-up to Italy etc; if I had an idea when it is I could work round it better.


----------



## han (Mar 21, 2006)

Oooh yes - that would be handy..hope this Wales walk is still happening..


----------



## Maggot (Mar 21, 2006)

dynamicbaddog said:
			
		

> I would'nt mind organising a leisurely stroll  for August.
> following the green chain route from Beckenham Place Park to Crystal Palace.


I was just thinking about including Beckenham Place Park in my walk, how strange.


----------



## BEARBOT (Mar 24, 2006)

is the walk still on for tomorrow the 25 march?
id love   to come but i have to meet a freind in the day if she is flexiable when i can meet her ill be there...when/where are we meeting? and how long is the walk?


----------



## TeeJay (Mar 25, 2006)

Details here: http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=154128


----------



## liberty (Mar 26, 2006)

How does the 22nd or 29th April sound for the next London walk?


----------



## Maggot (Mar 26, 2006)

Both sound good to me, although the 29th sounds better than the 22nd.


----------



## Maggot (Mar 26, 2006)

The latest schedule looks like this:



*April*
Liberty


*May*
Hollis
London

*June*
Cloo
Wimbledon

*July*
Maggot
Hidden Gems

*August*
Dynamicbaddog
Green Chain Walk

*September*
Editor
Ruislip Lido


----------



## liberty (Mar 26, 2006)

Maggot said:
			
		

> Both sound good to me, although the 29th sounds better than the 22nd.


I have no problem with the 29th hopefully that will be good for all


----------



## Hollis (Apr 27, 2006)

I aint sure about the May one.

Does someone else wanna organise a walk then?


----------



## Maggot (Apr 27, 2006)

liberty said:
			
		

> I have no problem with the 29th hopefully that will be good for all


 That's this Saturday, I can't see a thread for it. Is this still happening?


----------



## TeeJay (Apr 27, 2006)

I'm very tempted to sort out a North Downs Way walk: http://www.nationaltrail.co.uk/Northdowns/index.asp?PageId=1

It is very easy to take the train down and back to do any one of the:

Farnham > Guildford > Dorking > Redhill sections

(need to work out distances, times, pubs and so forth and maybe even give it a test run?)

Unfortunately I am away for a week now, so I'll look into it when I get back (ie after May 6th) which is maybe too late for a May walk, unless anyone else wants to steal the idea.

Having said that, it would be better IMO to do the North Downs Way in the spring/summer, rather than the autumn/winter...


----------



## liberty (Apr 28, 2006)

Maggot said:
			
		

> That's this Saturday, I can't see a thread for it. Is this still happening?



What with everything it looks like i did not organise April in time


----------



## mango5 (Jul 4, 2006)

Maggot said:
			
		

> The latest schedule looks like this:
> 
> *July*
> Maggot
> ...



Bump bump!   I know Dynamicbaddog is planning already


----------



## Maggot (Jul 5, 2006)

Shit I forgot about this and as I'm going into hospital on the 20th, I won't be able to do one this month. Does someone else wanna do one, or does DBD want to swap?


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 5, 2006)

Was the proposed date for the July walk Saturday 22nd, or Saturday 29th July??

Fraid I can't make either, I'm at Festivals both times ... (Ashton Court the 22nd and WOMAD the 29th).


----------



## Hollis (Jul 5, 2006)

Maggot said:
			
		

> Shit I forgot about this and as I'm going into hospital on the 20th, I won't be able to do one this month. Does someone else wanna do one, or does DBD want to swap?



Oh! Wow!!! There's always the Sewerage Pipe walk. Can I be arsed? Can I fuck!


----------



## Maggot (Jul 5, 2006)

William of Walworth said:
			
		

> Was the proposed date for the July walk Saturday 22nd, or Saturday 29th July??
> 
> Fraid I can't make either, I'm at Festivals both times ... (Ashton Court the 22nd and WOMAD the 29th).


If you can't make either, why does it matter?


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 5, 2006)

Maggot said:
			
		

> If you can't make either, why does it matter?



Is it that difficult to answer?   

What if I end up not going to Ashton Court for any reason? My trip to Bristol may perhaps fall through, it's a possibility. That's why I wanted to know. Sorry I didn't spell that out


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 6, 2006)

Maggot said:
			
		

> Shit I forgot about this and as I'm going into hospital on the 20th, I won't be able to do one this month. Does someone else wanna do one, or does DBD want to swap?



O.K Maggot I'll swap, it will a slightly diffrent than  I orginally planned though, still on the Green Chain but a different part of it


----------



## Maggot (Jul 6, 2006)

dynamicbaddog said:
			
		

> O.K Maggot I'll swap, it will a slightly diffrent than  I orginally planned though, still on the Green Chain but a different part of it


Cool!

What date are you gonna do it?


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 6, 2006)

Maggot said:
			
		

> Cool!
> 
> What date are you gonna do it?



Would July 29th (Saturday) be alright?


----------



## Maggot (Jul 6, 2006)

I don't see why not.  Go forth and start a thread!


----------



## Maggot (Jul 31, 2006)

So at the moment it looks like this.


*August*
Maggot
Something South

*
September*
Editor
Ruislip Lido


Any offers for the Autumn?


----------



## han (Jan 23, 2007)

So...how are we doing for 2007?


----------



## zora (Jan 23, 2007)

An interesting question.

Maggot suggested I pencil myself in on this thread  in an orderly fashion and don't just go round posting up last minute invitations. 

So maybe I should. Could do Feb or March, one of the Capital Ring walks, either Crystal Palace - Streatham, or Streatham - Wimbledon.


----------



## mango5 (Apr 10, 2008)

*2008!*

Bumpety Bump in honour of some upcoming walks complete with FACTS from yesteryear 

April: toblerone3  King's Cross Walk - Sat 20th

May:  mango5  Camberwell (thread to be posted)  Sat 17th

June:  boohoo??? Brixton Murals date tba

July-December ready for the taking 

Anyone?


----------



## Maggot (Apr 11, 2008)

Blimey, I'd forgotten about this thread.


Good bump!


----------



## toblerone3 (Apr 16, 2008)

I can't remember who it was but someone suggested a Thames Estuary walk involving bank-to-bank action and mad ferry manouverings. 

Whoever that was they should be encouraged to suggest a date. But who was it?


----------



## mango5 (Apr 16, 2008)

*Update*

Update


mango5 said:


> Bumpety Bump in honour of some upcoming walks complete with FACTS from yesteryear
> 
> April: toblerone3  King's Cross Walk - Sat 20th
> 
> ...


----------



## Maggot (Apr 16, 2008)

A quick search reveals it was d.a.s.h on this thread: http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=243816&referrerid=7152

That was in reply to Toblerone's query.


----------



## zora (Apr 16, 2008)

Can I provisionally pencil in Tooting walk and picnic for July on Iemanja's behalf?

(will point her in direction of this thread to confirm )


----------



## Maggot (Apr 17, 2008)

Go for it!  

I'm not organising any more walks as no-one came to the last one I did.


----------



## editor (Apr 17, 2008)

I've got some great walks up my sleeve, but they're all a short train ride outta London.

I'll see if there's any good London ones...


----------



## mango5 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Update*

*May: 
*Sat 10th Brixton Murals Walk  boohoo

Sun 11th Haringey River Walk/Pub Crawl  Stig

Friday 16th Christorian Evening Walk

*June:  *How about doing toblerone3's A-Z walk?

*July:  *Tooting walk and picnic?  Iemanja?

*August - December:  *Up for grabs

I've got loads of possible walk routes.  Happy to fill any gaps etc, but there have been some cracking walks suggested by others in the past that we have yet to do


----------



## zora (Apr 30, 2008)

mango5 said:


> *May:
> *Sat 10th Brixton Murals Walk  boohoo
> 
> Sun 11th Haringey River Walk/Pub Crawl  Stig
> ...



Actually, the July Tooting adventure is looking a bit shaky now because between the trip to Spain and the Lambeth Country show and people's other holiday plans there don't seem to be many weekends left in July. 

We'll know more after the Tooting walk committee (boohoo, Iemanja and I) has convened on Sunday.


----------



## boohoo (Apr 30, 2008)

zora said:


> We'll know more after the Tooting walk committee (boohoo, Iemanja and I) has convened on Sunday.



i like this.... The Tooting Walk Committee... what's our mission statement? What do we represent?


----------



## boohoo (Apr 30, 2008)

mango5 said:


> I've got loads of possible walk routes.  Happy to fill any gaps etc, but there have been some cracking walks suggested by others in the past that we have yet to do



Where's your Camberwell one gone, young lady????


----------



## mango5 (Apr 30, 2008)

I like all the others... can do mine any time.  Will happily do a walk but reckon wading up Deptford Creek will take priority.  Will let y'all know.  Up the workshy!


----------



## d.a.s.h (May 6, 2008)

toblerone3 has kindly encouraged me to refloat the idea of a Thames Estuary walk.

This would involve a train to Dartford, then crossing the river via ferry to Tilbury, and then walking along the river to East Tilbury, from where a train can be caught back to central London. Total length of walk, about 7-8 miles. A very varied walk with plenty of interest along the way, including sites of historic interest, industrial dereliction, impressive views and several pubs.

The walk would have to be on a Saturday (no ferries on Sundays) . . . how about sometime in June?


----------



## Maggot (May 6, 2008)

d.a.s.h said:


> toblerone3 has kindly encouraged me to refloat the idea of a Thames Estuary walk.
> 
> This would involve a train to Dartford, then crossing the river via ferry to Tilbury, and then walking along the river to East Tilbury, from where a train can be caught back to central London. Total length of walk, about 7-8 miles. A very varied walk with plenty of interest along the way, including sites of historic interest, industrial dereliction, impressive views and several pubs.
> 
> The walk would have to be on a Saturday (no ferries on Sundays) . . . how about sometime in June?


That sounds great!

If you could avoid June 21st that would be good for me.


----------



## d.a.s.h (May 6, 2008)

How about Saturday the 7th of June? Should be soon enough after payday for most people (not that it's that dear to get to Dartford and back from East Tilbury).


----------



## Maggot (May 6, 2008)

Sounds good to me. Are you gonna start a thread?

E2A: actually Strawberry Fair is on that day, 14th might be better.


----------



## d.a.s.h (May 6, 2008)

Thanks Maggot, yep I'll hunt around for a few pics n stick something up tomorrow.

E2A: Ah forgot about Strawberry Fair. I know that's popular with a lot of people here. Okay, the 14th it is.


----------



## toblerone3 (May 6, 2008)

d.a.s.h  
sorted for cheese n bics   Join Date: Mar 2008
Posts: 308  

Modest proposal for a Thames Estuary expedition 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Here's a proposal for a walk or expedition going from Gravesend across the river to Tilbury, then along the estuary finishing at East Tilbury. It would have to be on a Saturday. On the way you'd get several pubs, two old forts, a power station, a Victorian rubbish dump, a 1930s-style company town, and a trip across the Thames on a ferry.

In more detail:

1. Train from London Bridge to Gravesend. Gravesend has a pub on just about every corner, going back to when it was used as a stopover by sailors. Some attractive narrow streets run downhill to the river and the old covered market hall is worth a quick look.

2. Catch the Martin Chuzzlewitt ferry from Gravesend to Tilbury. This costs about £2. The ferry doesn't run on Sundays, so that's why the trip would need to be on a Saturday.

3. On landing at Tilbury head eastwards immediately across heathland inhabited by clatty-looking feral ponies that will approach you boldly for food, and aim for the World's End pub and the Napoleonic era Tilbury Fort. Alas the fort is run by English Heritage and costs £3.50 to get in, but you can read more about it here:

http://www.english-heritage.org.uk/s...show/nav.12192

4. Beyond Tilbury Fort is a good stretch of Thames Estuary post-industrial fuckedness. Visitors can admire the imposing silhouette of Tilbury 'B' power station. A long stretch of concrete fencing is adorned with grafitti, much of it very old and executed with paint-and-brush rather than spray can. There are some particularly fine renditions of Ray Lichtenstein pop art and also some Jam lyrics.

5. Continuing past the power station we encounter a Victorian rubbish dump, in which the waste is covered by a thin hummocky layer of turf. Here and there enterprising individuals have dug holes to extract old bottles and such, with one of the main prizes being 'bear grease' jar lids. Bear grease was a Victorian hair preparation, bit like Brylcreem, and the lids are sought after by collectors. Some can fetch up to £200.

6. The rough path continues eastwards along the Estuary, past shingle, rotting boat hulls and shattered concrete structures whose original purposes can only be guessed at. Hardly anyone comes along here.

7. Coalhouse Fort is reached, and a bit more of it can be seen without paying than Tilbury Fort. More about it here:

http://www.coalhousefort.co.uk/

From here we would head inland towards East Tilbury and the train home.

8. East Tilbury was originally home to the Bata shoe factory and retains some of the feel of a 1930s company town. Tomas Bata was a paternalistic employer and provided housing and other facilities for the workforce. There's a reasonable pub just before you get into East Tilbury proper. Trains from East Tilbury run to Liverpool Street.

All in quite a long day out, with around 8-10 miles walking, but full of variety and interest, and good for photographers too.

What do people reckon? 

Fantastic I would be up for this on June 14th


----------



## Maggot (May 6, 2008)

Do we go to Gravesend or Dartford?


----------



## toblerone3 (May 7, 2008)

Yes it is a bit confusing. The original proposal was to go to Gravesend, but the repost from DASH mentions Dartford. 

Perhaps a good idea would be to arrange to meet at a specified time and place at London Bridge with a view to catching a specific train (The Estuary Train). Perhaps with arrangements to meet up with people at Gravesend or Dartford.

But there should a few more replies on this thread from people who are up for this first 

What do people think?


----------



## d.a.s.h (May 8, 2008)

Dammit it's Gravesend not Dartford! Dunno why I put Dartford 

A very frequent service runs to Gravesend from London Bridge on a Saturday. Anyway will bung this up as a thread now a firm date is being proposed. It'll probably sink like a shopping trolley into the Thames mud, but if you don't ask, you ain't gonna get.


----------



## boohoo (Sep 16, 2008)

Right so where are we with walks?

The Tooting walk... with Zora on behalf of Iemanja..... was thinking maybe a photography, shopping and food walk for that one ( can find some facts I'm sure) So when would people like this one?

What happen to Mango5's Camberwell Walk??? *waggles finger in her direction*

I am also planning a Brixton and local area curiosity walk....

Anyone else want to do anything or do I just nab some dates for things?


----------



## mango5 (Sep 17, 2008)

boohoo said:


> Anyone else want to do anything or do I just nab some dates for things?


What do you reckon?


----------



## boohoo (Sep 17, 2008)

mango5 said:


> What do you reckon?




I reckon I just ago ahead and do it and if people turn up they turn up....

so what's the answer about Camberwell walk then????


----------



## Maggot (Sep 17, 2008)

Can you avoid 17th Oct as Christorian is planning to do a Chelsea one then?  Cheers.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 17, 2008)

There's going to be a walk in New Cross on the 30th October

http://members.lycos.co.uk/skitster/



> Free event: Join Scott Wood outside The Hobgoblin Pub, opposite New Cross Gate Station, at 7pm for a walk taking in New Cross and Deptford's strange and ghostly folklore and history. Ghosts and ghost hunters, witchcraft and the devil, an exploding chip shop and boozers from beyond the grave.
> 
> The walk will take approximately an hour and a half and will end with a pint at the Dog & Bell, Prince Street.
> 
> This walk is part of the Artful festival and is in conjunction with "Stories from another London" magazine One Eye Grey.



It sounds really good Anyone else planning on coming?


----------



## boohoo (Sep 17, 2008)

dynamicbaddog said:


> There's going to be a walk in New Cross on the 30th October
> 
> http://members.lycos.co.uk/skitster/
> 
> ...



ohhh...that looks goood...


----------



## Maggot (Sep 18, 2008)

I might be up for that too, as it's nearly halloween.


----------



## mango5 (Sep 23, 2008)

Here's a plug for Autumn Ambles this weekend.


----------



## Prince Rhyus (Sep 23, 2008)

boohoo said:


> I reckon I just ago ahead and do it and if people turn up they turn up....
> 
> so what's the answer about Camberwell walk then????



Camberwell in the morning
Camberwell in the evening
Camberwell at supper time

Oh...sorry, I thought it said Canderell


----------



## tufty79 (Oct 31, 2008)

dynamicbaddog said:


> There's going to be a walk in New Cross on the 30th October
> 
> http://members.lycos.co.uk/skitster/
> 
> ...



this was ace


----------



## Maggot (Oct 31, 2008)

Blimey Tufty!  Where you been?  Glad you enjoyed the walk.


----------



## mango5 (Oct 31, 2008)

I wanted to go, but had something else on unfortunately 

How about a Camberwell walk on Sunday 16th November?


----------



## Maggot (Oct 31, 2008)

That sounds good to me.  Think I'll be in the area anyway.


----------



## Cloo (Oct 31, 2008)

That might be a good way to blow away the cobwebs after my birthday!


----------



## tufty79 (Nov 1, 2008)

i'm up for a camberwell walk too 
(sorry for the long absence, maggot - combination of no/wonky when working internets, and not coping very well with major fail... still, onwards & upwards, eh?)


----------



## liberty (Nov 1, 2008)

I have really missed the walks so will be up for the next one


----------



## Maggot (Nov 2, 2008)

mango5 said:


> I wanted to go, but had something else on unfortunately
> 
> How about a Camberwell walk on Sunday 16th November?


 Just noticed there's a craft club in Brixton on that day. Is it a short walk? Cos I'd quite like to do both.


----------



## Roadkill (Nov 2, 2008)

mango5 said:


> How about a Camberwell walk on Sunday 16th November?



I'd be up for that.


----------



## liberty (Nov 3, 2008)

mango5 said:


> I wanted to go, but had something else on unfortunately
> 
> How about a Camberwell walk on Sunday 16th November?



Sounds good


----------



## mango5 (Nov 3, 2008)

Maggot said:


> Just noticed there's a craft club in Brixton on that day. Is it a short walk? Cos I'd quite like to do both.


I'll get in touch with the glitter brigade and try to co-ordinate


----------



## _pH_ (Nov 3, 2008)

had a quick skim through this thread, but couldn't find anything......

anyone fancy a walk round Richmond Park? I'll lead!


----------



## Maggot (Nov 4, 2008)

_pH_ said:


> had a quick skim through this thread, but couldn't find anything......
> 
> anyone fancy a walk round Richmond Park? I'll lead!


 I'd be up for that, depending on the date.


----------



## liberty (Nov 4, 2008)

I love Richmond Park so yes depending on the date.


----------



## boohoo (Nov 5, 2008)

Is there gonna be a separate thread about the Camberwell walk? I should be there.


----------



## zenie (Nov 5, 2008)

_pH_ said:


> had a quick skim through this thread, but couldn't find anything......
> 
> anyone fancy a walk round Richmond Park? I'll lead!


 

Oooh yeh I love Richmond Park 

Possibly up for the Camberwell one though maybe with family that day.


----------



## _pH_ (Nov 5, 2008)

anyone else interested in a Richmond Park walk?


----------



## boohoo (Nov 5, 2008)

I'd be up for that too!


----------



## Rainyday22 (Nov 5, 2008)

*walking*

Id come along for a walk in Richmond park


----------



## Maggot (Nov 5, 2008)

_pH_ said:


> anyone else interested in a Richmond Park walk?


 Start a thread (in community).


----------



## _pH_ (Nov 5, 2008)

gimme a chance!!


----------



## mango5 (Nov 5, 2008)

Yep, gimme time


----------



## mango5 (Nov 14, 2008)

*Camberwell Walk, 1.30pm tomorrow*

Thread here
All welcome


----------



## mango5 (Nov 30, 2008)

I reckon I'll do a walk in Belsize Park, first Saturday in January


----------



## golightly (Nov 30, 2008)

Looks a bit desperate when you are the only person posting on the thread for the past 25 days.


----------



## mango5 (Nov 30, 2008)

Other people do come on these walks, they don't have to shout about it.  I likes walks


----------



## Chz (Dec 1, 2008)

I always miss this thread when it's updated, for some reason. That and never reading the community section means I keep missing things. 

Belsize Park could be nifty. I've never been there, even though I've been on all sides of it.


----------



## _pH_ (Dec 1, 2008)

i forgot to put a link to the richmond walk on this thread 

anyways: linky


----------



## Maggot (Dec 1, 2008)

Chz said:


> I always miss this thread when it's updated, for some reason. That and never reading the community section means I keep missing things.
> 
> Belsize Park could be nifty. I've never been there, even though I've been on all sides of it.


You should subscribe to it, then you wouldn't miss it.


----------



## warey74 (Dec 3, 2008)

Maggot said:


> We haven't had a walk since October, and I was wondering if any veterans are interested in sorting one out. We could even revive the research bit too!
> 
> For the uninitiated, London walks start in a pub, then a bit of a walk (usually about 2-3 miles), with a pub en route and finish in a pub. Sometimes the organiser will do some research on the area which we are walking through, or even allocate bits to other people.



This has to be one of urban75's best features it walks section.
Really great resource


----------



## mango5 (Dec 3, 2008)

You should come on one.  They're even better in 'real life'


----------



## Maggot (Dec 3, 2008)

Maybe they're a bit warey.


----------



## liberty (Dec 5, 2008)

We're a friendly bunch


----------

